# Jig Making Time



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Time to start making jigs for the new bass season. Had real good results last season with the Do-It poison tail jig. Love the wide gap hook. It seemed to hook up better than the standard jig hooks.

Recieved some new molds for Christmas; The flat or regular eyed football and the flay eye Arkie, both weedless. While I have poured some of each, I haven't made any finished jigs yet.

Included are some pics of some of the poison tail patterns that I regularly use.


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Ursusguy 
What color is that Black Hydrosilk ? All black ?


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Black Hydrosilk is a round stranded silicone skirt, as opposed to flat stranded, like most skirts. It has nice action in the water. Sold by Jann's Netcraft.
It is not jet black, and has a very flat finish, comes coated with some kind of fine powder. 

I'm still out to lunch on weather I like it or not, but it does catch fish. Hydrosilk skirts come in many other colors to. I caught my largest fish of the year on a Pearl grape skirt with a saphire flake head, 1/8 oz. with a pearl blue trailer.

Best wishes.

Ursusguy


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Ursusguy,
Great job on thoughs jigs they look realy great!!!


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Thank you Kingfisher, it's a great winter hobby, being retired, it is an enjoyable passtime until ice-out.


Ursusguy


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Ursusguy said:


> Black Hydrosilk is a round stranded silicone skirt, as opposed to flat stranded, like most skirts. It has nice action in the water. Sold by Jann's Netcraft.
> It is not jet black, and has a very flat finish, comes coated with some kind of fine powder.
> 
> I'm still out to lunch on weather I like it or not, but it does catch fish. Hydrosilk skirts come in many other colors to. I caught my largest fish of the year on a Pearl grape skirt with a saphire flake head, 1/8 oz. with a pearl blue trailer.
> ...


I have a question for you. I am a die hard fan of hydrosilk and Starflash skirts. Have you been able to locate any Hydrosilk? They were originally bought out, and now they are not being made any more. Thanks for any help....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

These look great! I thought they were tinsel skirts at first glance. Looks like these may have more fluid action than tinsel??? Nice job!


----------

